# Ecuador - Rio Pastaza/Amazonas



## Losthighway (17. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
da es demnächst für 3 Wochen nach Ecuador geht, kommt natürlich eine Angel mit ins Gepäck. Ich werde ca.10 Tage in Sharamentsa, einem kleinen Dorf am Rio Pastaza verbringen und wenn Zeit ist, die Rute ins Wasser halten, vermutlich sind Piranhas der Zielfisch. Der Fluss ist nur mit dem Einbaum befahrbar und relativ flach, würd aber auch gern von Ufer angeln.


> Das Dorf Sharamentsa (Koordinaten: 2°27’50’’ Süd/76°59’40’’ West),  Provinz Pastaza, liegt am Ufer des Río Pastaza, ca. 30 km von der  peruanischen Grenze entfernt


http://www.xeno-canto.org/location-map.php?lat=-2.4834&long=-77.01&loc=Isla+Sharamentsa+%28Pastaza%29
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pastaza
http://www.web-tourismus.de/ueberuns/projekt-amazonica.aspx

Da ich nur wenig Gewicht mitnehmen kann, hab ich folgende Kombination überlegt: 
Rolle:
Nexave 1000 mit 10/12er Spiderwire

Ruten:
Mitchell Pivilege 2 Tele Spin 210cm 8-25g http://www.gerlinger.de/allroundruten/913/mitchell+telerute+privilege+2+tele+spin_1143204_+laenge+2_10m_+wg+8_25g/39249/
Berkley Lightning T-Spin 7ft, 5-15g (angeblich auch mehr?)
http://www.gerlinger.de/spinnruten/939/berkley+telerute+lightning+t_spin+7ft_2_10+m_+wg+5_15+g+_1131863_/37528/

Köder:
vermutlich Wobbler 6-12cm, Spinner und ein paar Gummis mit Angstdrilling am Stahlvorfach (Stärke?) + Kevlarhandschuhe

Ist die Kombination passend oder viel zu fein? 
Gibt es eventuell bessere Alternativen, insbesondere bei der Rute/Schnur? |kopfkrat
Hoffe ihr habt ein paar Tipps für mich. Das ganze soll nicht so teuer werden, möchte nicht zu wertvollen Kram am Rucksack tragen.

Gruß,
Flo


----------



## Koenigsgambit (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ecuador - Rio Pastaza/Amazonas*

Dort müßte man sehr gut den Tacunare beangeln können !


----------



## Schabrackentapir (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ecuador - Rio Pastaza/Amazonas*

Weiss nicht ob piranhas auf wobbler etc. Gehen, andere merkwürdige viecher schon. Auf piranhas  - fleisch,freie leine reicht.


----------



## Norman B. (21. August 2013)

*AW: Ecuador - Rio Pastaza/Amazonas*

Hallo Flo,

Gummis werden Dir in kürzester Zeit zerpflückt, das macht keine Freude.

Ich habe mich in Peru meist nachts mit 8-10cm Köderfisch an freier Leine ans Wasser gesetzt. Dabei habe ich vornehmlich verschiedene Welse gefangen. Unter anderem auch einen Tigerspatelwels.

Ich hatte nur eine recht günstige Reiserute im Gepäck, ein paar Spinnköder und große Einzelhaken. Hat völlig ausgereicht um ab und zu mal die Rute auszuwerfen.

BTW: Gibts einen speziellen Grund (z.B. Zierfischfang) für die Reise fern ab der Zivilisation, sonst sind ja eher die westandinen Gebiete und Quito Ziel der Reisenden in Ecuador? 
Ich 'plane' schon länger einen Trip an den oberen Rio Napo, scheitere aber noch am Guide und der Möglichkeit des Exports der (lebenden) gefangenen Tiere.

Viele Grüße
Norman


----------



## Losthighway (14. April 2014)

*AW: Ecuador - Rio Pastaza/Amazonas*

Ich hab hier schon lang nicht mehr geschaut. Im letzten Jahr bin ich leider kaum dazu gekommen meine Köder auszuwerfen. Die Zeit war sehr knapp und die Angelmöglichkeiten begrenzt.
Hab in der Dämmerung und am Morgen ein paar Mal mein Glück vom Steg versucht, allerdings nichtmal einen Biss bekommen, die Strömung war dazu sehr stark. In diesem Jahr fliege ich wieder nach Sharamentsa und möchte mich besser vorbereiten. Hoffentlich gibt es dann die Möglichkeit vom Boot zu angeln.
Hier mal ein Bild vom Rio Pastaza:

Kurz vor der Landung:






Die Kinder haben die Technik schnell verstanden






Bei einer Floßtour hab ich die Rute vergessen #q










Die Sonnenuntergänge waren einfach nur Krass :k





@Norma:
Ich war dort im Rahmen einer Exkursion, läuft über meine Hochschule. Wir bauen mit den Achuar an einem Haus und testen neue Bautechniken. Dieses Jahr wird das Projekt fortgeführt und ich darf wieder mit. 
Zierfischfang ist dort zu Recht verboten, die Indianer züchten Welse in Teichen damit der Fluss nicht überfischt wird.
Falls du Interesse hast in das Gebiet zu kommen, geht das nur mit wissenschaftlichem Hintergrund, dazu kannst du dich an www.amazonica.org wenden.

In diesem Jahr werde ich eine größere Rolle mitnehmen, die Rute bleibt jedoch gleich, auch wenn sie etwas klein ist: Shimano Vengeance Mini Spin 10-30g
Mehr geht nicht weil das Gepäck stark begrenzt ist.
Ich hoffe ihr habt noch ein paar Tipps für mich was die Köderwahl angeht, z.B. welche Wobbler passend sind.

Vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## Justsu (15. April 2014)

*AW: Ecuador - Rio Pastaza/Amazonas*

Ich habe/hatte für solche Gegenden immer Popper mit im Gepäck. Super spannende Angelei und gerade bei Fischen die wenig/keine Erfahrungen mit Kunstködern haben, sind solche Krawallmacher genau das Richtige! 

Mein Liebling ist der Skitter Pop von Rapala in firetiger:k


----------



## Losthighway (18. April 2014)

*AW: Ecuador - Rio Pastaza/Amazonas*

Danke für den Tipp, werd mir den Rapala kaufen, könnt ihr weitere Köder empfehlen?
Noch ein Bild von einem Welsfilet mit Füllung:


----------

